# where's the igniter???



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got an FD620D Kawasaki on cub cadet. 

I think my igniter is no good. I'd like to remove it and I have the circuit data to check it with.

Physically, where is the igniter??? I'm looking at a spot way down on left side, by the frame. 

If that's the igniter, I can get it out fairly easy.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

rbig, check on the sides of the motor. The CDI box may be the item you are talking about, I dont think that the CDI is bad, it could be something else. What is the engine doing, not starting?
Need more details to solve your issue.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got the igniter out. It checks good. Now I have to go into the solenoid to see why it's not functioning.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

gee, what is the motor doing wrong that makes you think this, is it not starting? Explain. I work on this kind of stuff a lot, so let me know what is going on with the motor that makes you think the igniter is bad


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

No fire both plugs. Pulled grounding wire in both spark coils. No fire. They meet at the igniter.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

no spark, did the magneto explode? i just fixed a 14 horse 2 cylinder briggs, and the magneto had exploded giving me no spark. replaced it and it worked/strarted right up. anyways, If you think the CDI or igniter is bad, why dont you drive out to a parts place and buy a new one. They can be pricey, 40 bucks or more sometimes. but if it keeps your machine going, buy one and let us know how it works if it does.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Big reason I want to check this one is because they're $235 from Kawasaki.

Let's get back to where is the igniter question.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

try your local napa store if you have one they can get stuff for all you common small gas engines a lot cheaper than oem and lot cheaper


----------

